# White Bass in the Trinity River 2/18/2007



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I started out the day in Harmon Creek with no luck, and then a good Buddy informed me of some locations on the Trinity River he knew about. Unfortunilty he couldn







't come with me, but I feel like on owe him a whole bunch of the credit for a good day of white bass fishing all by myself. "Wish you could'a been there Painter"

Best Regrards,
Speckmeoutdude


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Alright,,,,,How do them white bass taste anyhow??


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> Alright,,,,,How do them white bass taste anyhow??


EXCELLENT!

I have a good mess of the from the Yegua yesterday that are gonna hit the grease this week. One of my favorites to eat....


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

My buddies and I went to Harmon Creek on Monday and didn't catch a darn thingsad_smiles . The guy at the Marina said they'd been catching them in the river, but I wasn't sure where to go, so we just stayed in the creek. Kind of stinks driving all the way from Clear Lake and coming back empty handed -- still better than work though! I don't have any honey holes in the river, but I'm thinking about taking my kids out there Monday since they'll off from school and seeing what we can find.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*big whites*

_Hey David; _
_Called today to see how ya'll did monday, hope the results were as good as you had Sunday afternoon. Now, you can put me on some down in the salt... GOOD CATCH!!!_


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Filleted, trimmed of the red meat and rinsed well they are excellent eating. It is my family's favorite and they know when I try to slip them something else.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Whites still in the Trinity River*

I've been catching whites on the river trolling rattle traps and crank baits to find them, then dropping the trolling motor and holding then casting in the area where we had the hits. I'm not sure if the whites have moved into the creeks good yet. They should be there though. Does anyone know?
I caught good size whites the last 4 days in the river including today. The fishing was hotter Sunday and Monday, but we still did fair on Tuesday and again today.
I've been catching and releasing fish the last two days.

Good Luck,
Speckmeoutdude.
www.texasoutdoorsvideo.com


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice catch


----------

